# Making Pokeberry Ink



## Marker (Sep 15, 2013)

I am working on making some Pokeweed ink. 

Have any of you ever done this? 

I get the juice out of all of the berries. The next step is to ferment the ink. 
I will be making at least there different types;

 one with adding just vinegar, one with adding yeast, and one by adding some type of Alcohol. 

I am not too sure which batch will work the best...

Right now I have over three quarts of the juice. 

This was a messy job..


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 15, 2013)

Add a little sugar and you'll have wine... seriously though, I'm interested in what you'll come up with.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 15, 2013)

can I get some in cartridges?


----------



## Marker (Sep 15, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> can I get some in cartridges?


 
   What type of Cartridges,   Can I somehow seal these in some type of Fountain pen Cartridge?

  I will most likely be picking a lot more berry in the next two weeks....as most of the berries are still green, and I expect them to be ripe soon.    


  Right now I am thinking of just freezing the juice until I get the recipe perfected.


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 15, 2013)

just messing with ya.  I would think you would get more on you than you had the pic trying to put it in a cartridge.

Phil


----------



## glen r (Sep 15, 2013)

The color of your hand reminds me of sheep's lips after they are beets that we had thrown into their food trough.  Nothing funnier than seeing a bunch of sheep with lipstick on.  Would the color of beet juice be close to the color you have now?


----------



## ShallowJam (Sep 15, 2013)

Refilling fountain pen cartridges with a syringe is pretty common. You wouldnt be able to seal it, but just use a bottle of your ink and load it up. You don't need a converter to use whatever ink you want.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Sep 15, 2013)

glen r said:


> Nothing funnier than seeing a bunch of sheep with lipstick on.


None gettin' their heads stuck in fences, now, are they, Glen? :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 16, 2013)

When I was a kid, I squeezed a little poke berry juice and sucked it up in an old bladder fountain pen. It worked enough for me to have fun.


----------

